# C-section



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

What is typical for a doe after a c-section? For those that have had them, how did it go, what was the doe's recovery like?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wish I could help you on that .....but.... I never went through one with my Does....hopefully... someone will come along soon ...that has.... :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We've dealt with two c-sections. I set up a comfy stall and keep them as still and quiet as possible. Make sure it's cleaned at least once a day. Antibiotics for 5-7 days at least (vet may recommend longer). Keep an eye on those sutures/staples to be sure no infection and that is about it. I spoiled the girls and made sure they had warm water and fresh alfalfa, they deserved it. 10-14 days after surgery, remove the staples.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

we have a doe who had a c-section one and a half years ago by a very incompetent vet! it was only our second kidding a few months after getting goats so we had NO experience and very little knowledge. i hadn't yet found the goat spot! we couldn't get kid out so we called vet. she also couldn't pull kid out (after only 5-10 min of trying, said she needs to do a c-section, so we went along with that. she did the surgery, pulled out a dead kid, stitched her back up, gave her 2 shots of i-don't-know-what, and left. the doe, lily, bawled and pushed off & on all night (i thot maybe she's still delivering placenta) and by morning had delivered another dead kid!!! i was so upset with the vet! in hindsight, i'm amazed how quickly & well lily recovered after all that! i had to hand-feed her the first day or 2, used a turkey baster to get liquids into her (lol), and by the next day she was slowly up & about and had her appetite back. the vet had left 2 shots of a pain killer with us for the next day. i can't remember exactly but i'm sure by a week or so later, she was acting quite normal and we took out stitches about 12 days after. she healed up beautifully. and just a month ago, she gave us a sweet little girl naturally!


----------



## Plumbago (Jan 21, 2008)

What a terrible thing to go through - hope you didn't pay the vet bill


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

we did the same as capriola-nd mentioned. We had 1 c-section this past March. I had 2 hooves & no head so had to bring the doe 1/2 an hour to the vet--they couldn't get the kids head in place either. They thought the kid was dead & said we had two options--they could cut the kid up to get it removed or do a c-section. We of course went with the c-section...good thing because the kid came out alive. Had to do a lot of work removing mucous from the nostrils & throat which they said is a normal thing with c-section kids. 
The mom never really fully accepted her kid..if I held her still she let the buck nurse but never really realized that it was her own child since she was under anesthesia for the surgery. She never really seemed to fully let down her milk either but had enough that the kid grew just fine--he was just constantly nursing it seemed. 
I kept them penned together in their own pen because I didn't want the other bossy goats hitting her & somehow ripping out the staples. 
The vet said she should have no problem with breeding & kidding since she seemed to have plenty of room in the rear for the delivery, it was just that we couldn't get the kids head into the correct placement. She is now bred and due somewhere between Feb & March.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Mocha had to have a C-section on the 8th, the kid was trying to come out back first, tomarrow will be 6 days, and in some ways she's done really well, she's alert, eatting and drinking, and loves the babies, but she has not been able to get up, her back legs don't seem to want to work. She's started sitting like a dog, so I think her spine is fine, but she doesn't move her legs at all. We've desided we're taking her back to the vet, but I wanted to see if anyone else had this experience w/ a doe after a c-section, and see if anyone had any idea what the problem might be. We had a cow once that was down for 3 weeks after having a calf, because the calf had pressed to long on the nerves, my mom was thinking maybe it's something like that.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

We didn't have any issues like that. Let us know what the vet says, hoping everything is going to work out fine!!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

so sorry your doe is having a hard time getting back on her feet. hopefully it won't be anything serious.

and yes, we did pay our c'section bill. that vet is no longer on that company's list of vets so maybe she got fired. :thumb:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

So she is paralized, but we're hoping it's temporary, only time will tell. The best we can figure, the baby being stuck put to much pressure on the nerves, and hopefully with more time she's regain feeling.


----------



## bigdev1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Our little Emma just had an emergency c-section, and the baby was still born. She's very lethargic and doesn't really have an appetite, but drinks normal so we have been giving her pedialyte. Good news is she can stand and has movement in her back legs, that being said she doesn't care to stand more than 30 seconds, but its only day two. All things considered I think shes recovering quite well.


----------

